# Verfügbarkeit Corsair Hydro Series HG10



## -H1N1- (4. August 2014)

*Verfügbarkeit Corsair Hydro Series HG10*

Hallo Corsair Support!

Könnt ihr abschätzen ab wann mit einer flächendeckenden Verfügbarkeit des Adapters zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Bluebeard (4. August 2014)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit Corsair Hydro Series HG10*

Hi -H1N1-,

Eine genaue Information habe ich im Moment noch nicht vorliegen. Es sollte aber nicht mehr allzu lange dauern bis der Adapter verfügbar ist. Sobald ich mehr Infos habe, werde ich diese posten.

Viele Grüße!


----------

